# Would you yield to these rules?



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Below I have listed the Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth. If you have no background in Satanism, or have a skewed view of what Satanism is, you may be surprised. I'm interested to know how many NT's sympathize with these views.


Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
Do not harm young children.
Do not kill non-human animals.
When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.

I am not a Satanist, but I do try to abide by these rules in general.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked. 
*No*


Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
*No*


When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
*Yes.*


If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
*No.*


Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
*This implies I can interpret mating signals perfectly.*


Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
*Yes*


Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
*If whatever you're defining as magic is employed successfully I would explore it until I can define it's boundaries and limitations.*


Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
*Yes.*


Do not harm young children.
*I'm not "ageist" .*


Do not kill non-human animals.
*I'd rather avoid killing any existing conscious being.*


When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.
*No.*


----------



## School (Apr 29, 2014)

1. No. 
2. No.
3. Depends.
4. Depends.
5. "Do not make sexual advances"... I can follow that without the rest of the rule. 
6. Depends.
7. No.
8. Depends.
9. Depends.
10. No. 
11. Depends.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
*I have opinions and I'm going to share them. I'm not going to restrict myself like this.*
Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
*I don't tell people about my troubles unless they ask me.*
When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
*I give people the respect they deserve.*
If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
*That's dumb. I'm not going to tarnish relationships any further just because I'm annoyed.*
Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
*Sounds fair enough, I guess.*
Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
*This is a very arbitrary rule, and therefore stupid.*
Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
*What kind of magic? Like, actual magic? I'll acknowledge the power of magic when its existence is proven with empirical evidence.*
Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
*Stop telling me what not to do, Satanism.*
Do not harm young children.
*Why the hell would I do that in the first place?*
Do not kill non-human animals.
*Why not?*
When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.
*I'll make sure to reduce them to ashes.*

I think that these rules were stupid for the most part. Apparently Satanism isn't something for me.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

FYI

The Satanic Laws (or guidelines) according to the Temple of the Black Light (previously known as the Misanthropic Luciferian Order):

1. Do unto others as they do unto you. If a man strikes you on the cheek, destroy him. If a person shows you love, show them love. 
2. Mercy is for the weak masses. Show no mercy towards your enemies. May your hatred towards them burn as bright as a thousand suns. 
3. Practice indulgence, but not compulsion. Abstinence leads to misery, but so does over-indulgence. 
4. The strong must use terror to make themselves heard over the waling of the inferior majority. 
5. Make war for the sake of war, for combat separates the sheep from the wolves. 
6. Know thyself. Self knowledge is the key to perfection. 
7. The weak masses are trapped by morality. The Satanist is beyond such constructs. 
8. The Satanist should strive to create a fascist society in which the strong rule over the weak. Communism and Socialism must be fought, as they seek to have everyone wallow in mediocrity. Might is right. 
9. The Satanist should be prepared to sacrifice his own life if necessary to hasten the return of the dark gods.* 
10. Weakness must never be tolerated. Annihilate the weak! 
11. In order to have chaos, there first must be order. 
12. Honor the anti-cosmic gods.
13. If someone is bothering you, ask them to stop. If they persist, annihilate them. 
14. Pursue undefiled wisdom, and flee from self-deceit. Be one that will receive the burning rays of gnosis.

*Jon Nödtveidt, lead guitarist and vocalist of the Swedish black metal band Dissection (and a convicted accessory to murder), actually did this. He commited suicide as part of a ritual to the "dark gods". His body was found inside a circle of lit candles, with an open copy of the Liber Azerate.


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Many thanks, I should have the clarified the actual suborder that these particular Satanic laws are derived from. It's LaVeyan Satanism, for anyone interested.

Yes, I had heard that about Jon. Dissection are classic, it's a shame they never again will be.

Also, props for the Giger signature.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked. 
*Sometimes. If I see a need for improvement I'll point it out.*

Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them. 
*What troubles? Lol.*

When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there. 
*Agree.*

If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy. 
*Don't agree.*

Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal. 
*Well, you don't want to rape anyone... Unless you actually do.*

Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved. 
*I have taken *cough stolen cough* some things in the past but that's in the past. If someone wants me to take something then sure. *

Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained. 
*Not necessarily...*

Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself. 
*Yes. Big one. Starting to get the hang of this.*

Do not harm young children. 
*Agree.*

Do not kill non-human animals. 
*Agree, for the most part. There is the necessity of food which in the animal kingdom is not a stigma as it can be for us. Basically if it's for survival it's okay.*

When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him. 
*Why not? Lol. Always love blowing people up. *


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

I read these when I was 14 because I had a friend that was a LeVeyan Satanist. I agreed with them wholly then, let's see if my view has changed...

*Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.*
This is good advice, but I don't really follow it. I find it fun to exchange opinions, but advice is another issue. I understand that I'm not exactly "average" in my thinking, so, for most people, my advice is absolutely terrible.

*Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.*
Again, good advice. I don't really consciously follow this one, but I hardly ever have troubles to talk about. I'll say yes, I follow this one

*When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.*
Wholeheartedly agree, but "lair" makes this sound like a set of rules concocted by a bunch of people throwing around a 20 sided die. 

*If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.*
I treat most people cruelly and without mercy if they piss me off. Anger me in my house and I'll definitely follow this rule.

*Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.*
What in the high hell is the mating signal? I have to say no, but now I'm going to go find a book on human mating signals...

*Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.*
Yeah, this is a no-brainer in my opinion.

*Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.*
Magic doesn't exist you crazy Satanists. :tongue:

*Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.*
? What even is this? Like, I shouldn't complain about torture because I'm not getting tortured?

*Do not harm young children.*
So I can harm old children? I don't think any children should be harmed or anyone not guilty of anything, for that matter.

*Do not kill non-human animals.*
Okay, but killing people is perfectly okay? I'm a vegetarian, so yeah, I agree with this.

*When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.*
Define "bother." Like, I can't talk to anyone? How will I get invited to your lair Mr. Satanist?


Conclusion: The rules are lackluster and poorly worded. I agree with most of them, but many are missing.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

lawsfallmute said:


> Yes, I had heard that about Jon. Dissection are classic, it's a shame they never again will be.


QFT.
I was lucky enough to see one of their last gigs. The first gig they played after he was released from prison in '04.


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> QFT.
> I was lucky enough to see one of their last gigs. The first gig they played after he was released from prison in '04.


The envy runs thick through my veins. I was far too young and ignorant at that age unfortunately. Storm of the Light's Bane is perfection of an album and one of my favourite's. It's nice to see others who appreciate similar musical flavour.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
*When I feel very strongly about something I will share my opinion. However, if I notice it is not wanted, I will keep quiet.*
Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
*Yes.*
When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
*Yes.*
If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
*The only people who get into my lair are people I trust, so I don't have to deal with annoying guests.*
Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
*Yes. I have an immense fear to be rejected, so I won't move until I'm absolutely certain.*
Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
*Yes. If you want something, you work for it. Simple as that.*
Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.
*Surrreee..*
Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.
*So because I'm not starving, I shouldn't be complaining about the poor living conditions of a lot of Africans? Can't say I agree with that*
Do not harm young children.
*Do not harm anyone who doesn't harm you.*
Do not kill non-human animals.
*I agree that nature should be left alone. Humanity has caused enough harm already.*
When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.
*I can accept this rule. *


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

1. No
2. No, getting opinions unwanted or not is a essential to self improvement. 
3. Yes
4. No
5. Yes
6. Yes, but burden needs to be defined, also asking would be nice. 
7. No... Magic?
8. Yes
9. Yes, one should generally avoid hurting humans in general.
10. No, considering that I'm not a vegetarian or a vegan. 
11. No, one should not go about destroying people who piss them off.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

lawsfallmute said:


> Below I have listed the Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth. If you have no background in Satanism, or have a skewed view of what Satanism is, you may be surprised. I'm interested to know how many NT's sympathize with these views.
> 
> 
> Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.
> ...


I used to be a LaVeyan Satanist actually, once upon a time, but no longer.

Nonetheless, let me see.

I do not abide by Rule 1, nor shall I (unless opinions are specifically requested to be muted in a social setting).
I do my best to abide by Rule 2, though this wasn't always the case.
I do my best to abide by Rule 3, though regardless of the place, I always do my best to respect others.
I do not abide by Rule 4. I see no point in being unnecessarily cruel to people.
Rule 5 doesn't really apply, as I'm happily in a relationship already.
I abide by Rule 6.
I do not believe in magic, so Rule 7 does not really apply.
I complain frequently, so I don't abide by Rule 8.
I abide by Rule 9.
I abide by Rule 10.
I do not abide by Rule 11.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked. @Ninjaws I basically have the same answer. *When I feel very strongly about something I will share my opinion. However, if I notice it is not wanted, I will keep quiet.*


Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them. *I wouldn't want anyone pestering me unnecessarily with their troubles, so I wouldn't do it to anyone either unless it was a close friend.*

When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there. *You can obey this rule AND disobey the first rule at the same time. It is extremely important to respect a person's dignity.*

If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy. *Er, depends on the magnitude of their annoyance.*

Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal. *I'm terrible at reading subtle emotions, sexual advances included, so...I don't know.*

Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved. *Yes.*

Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained. *Save magic for when you read Harry Potter. (Ahhhhhh, I need to reread those books again for the what, 6th time now?)*

Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself. *Indeed.*

Do not harm young children. *Indeed.*

Do not kill non-human animals. *Do not kill them unless they are a direct and immediate threat to you.*

When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him. *Sure. I'll be glad to obey this rule.*


----------



## Vandrer (Jun 26, 2014)

1. Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.

*Well, if you do not do this you wont be able to test the waters, go with Chtulu and stick some feelers out there ;-)*

2. Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.

*Yes, sounds perfectly reasonable, but certainty can be very hard in this area.*

3. When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.

*I show them respect by even wanting to go there. If I get disrespectful I do not think I want to stay there anymore anyway.*

4. If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.

*Nope.*

5. Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.

*We should make this a thing, have everyone walk around with a small bat signal with a heart instead of a bat. Then people could truly show their mating signal. I guess I somewhat agree with it, but still follow the noodly appendage of our Lord and throw some feelers out there.*

6. Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.

*Agreed*

7. Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained.

*Uhm.. right. If I was entered into Ravenclaw I would certainly not start to disbelieve.*

8. Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself.

*Agreed*

9. Do not harm young children.

*Agreed, try not to harm other people as well. Golden rule ftw.*

10. Do not kill non-human animals.

*So, does this imply that killing humans is okay? Disagreed, also killing non-human animals is needed for the beef I so adore.*

11. When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.

*Nope, ignore the bastard.*


----------



## Yellow Submarine (Oct 2, 2014)

Whoa I used to abide by a great deal of those in my teenage years thinking it was normal

1. Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked.[/B]
*I cannot stand unwarranted advice so I avoid giving it unless asked.*

2. Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them.
* I agree. There's no need to burden people if they cannot or are unwilling to help you. Additionally some people can't wait to hear about it in order to use it against you. Misery loves company. *

3. When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there.
*I do not question someone's else teaching/rules of household openly if that's what it's supposed to mean. I might do it internally but keep it to myself. *

4. If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy.
*King of the castle applies here. I'm strict but not necessarily cruel. * 

5. Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
* Like the "Come hither" expression? I don't know lol If I'm interested and I see signs of interest I'll return it. *

6.Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved.
* I prefer it when people stay out of my business so It's only fair I do likewise. *

7. -

8. Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself. 
* Reminds me of a Chinese proverb: "The man who says it cannot be done should not interrupt the man doing it" *

9. Do not harm young children. 
* Agreed*

10.Do not kill non-human animals.
*It's okay if it's for self preservation, survival. Additionally, the mercy kill done on the zombie infected dog in the I am legend movie comes to mind. It was saddening but I think of it as the proper call.*. 

11.When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him.
*Once again, not my business. *


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

lawsfallmute said:


> Below I have listed the Eleven Satanic Rules of the Earth. If you have no background in Satanism, or have a skewed view of what Satanism is, you may be surprised. I'm interested to know how many NT's sympathize with these views.




_Do not give opinions or advice unless you are asked._*
I agree with not giving advice unless asked, but opinions are fine. People should share their opinions with each other- it's a good way to grow and expand your worldview. *
_[*]Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them._
*I agree for social settings. But also there are situations where you must- like telling your boss that you want time off because your family member died, or telling someone that you're going to die soon because you have cancer. They need to know. *
_[*]When in another's lair, show them respect or else do not go there._
*Eh, not really. Respect people in general, but if they are being a total asshole, call them out on it. Where you do it doesn't matter that much, though I guess it would be more polite to do it somewhere other than their house/lair. *
_[*]If a guest in your lair annoys you, treat them cruelly and without mercy._
*No don't be cruel unless someone really warrants it. I don't think it matters if they're in your house. So what?*
_[*]Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal._
*Yes.*_
[*]Do not take that which does not belong to you, unless it is a burden to the other person and they cry out to be relieved._
*I guess mostly yes. There might be exceptions to the rule. *
_[*]Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success, you will lose all you have obtained._
*No, you're not obligated to tell anyone how you got to where you are/what tools you used.*
_[*]Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself._
*This makes sense, but still you're allowed to complain about feeling shitty or regretting decisions you have made.*
_[*]Do not harm young children._
*Yes.* _
[*]Do not kill non-human animals._
*Yes.*_
[*]When walking in open territory, bother no one. If someone bothers you, ask him to stop. If he does not stop, destroy him._
*..... yes.*


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

These rules seem a tad... arbitrary. 

I'd lump this in the heap with all the other philosophies that can be summed up as:

"Rule 1: Always follow rules"


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Sovereign said:


> These rules seem a tad... arbitrary.
> 
> I'd lump this in the heap with all the other philosophies that can be summed up as:
> 
> "Rule 1: Always follow rules"





> Satanism is individualistic, not legalistic, especially when it comes to morals and rules, which is a feature of left-hand-path religion in general. Outsiders to Satanism sometimes approach the rules and laws too legalistically: they assume that like religions they are familiar with that there is a taboo involved in breaking the laws of Satanism. There is no taboo. It is not compulsory for Satanists to follow "rules". It is not expected. Satanists never engage in debates over whether someone has broken these. A Satanist who absconded another and said "hey, aren't you forgetting this particular Satanic Rule of the Earth..." would be laughed at and generally considered a legalistic sheep. Unless of course that the Satanist in question cannot defend himself, in which case, he's fair game. A left-hand-path religion is where the individual mostly learns for hirself what is right or wrong. According to one's personal beliefs "right" and "wrong" can differ greatly. There are very few absolutes or universals in Satanism.


— _Laws, Sins and Rules of Satanism: A Lack of Legalism: 1. Legalism - How to Approach the Rules of Satanism_, Vexen Crabtree (2002)


----------

